# Brand new newb with questions



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

- You need a warm jacket and be sure to be comfortable with it.
- You need a helmet, I recommend burton.
- kneecaps, if you want to but not necessary.
- You need boots, I recommend leather but make sure to be very comfortable with it.

Other things:
- you can also bring Iphone if you want to. with bluetooth headset.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That list above leaves a lot to be desired, and honestly otis would of been better off not replying at all since he is just giving him incorrect information.

You do not need a helmet, but it is recommended. You do not need boots as they will be a part of your rental package. Feel free to bring a music device, but you surely do not need a bluetooth headset...



That being said, where are you going to be riding? The temp outside will play a role in what you need to bring to keep warm. 

Here is a basic list of things you should be wearing for most days.

Head: Hat or helmet with sunglasses/goggles depending on the day.
Chest: Base layer (thermal or something close), Mid-layer (some kind of wool/fleece sweater, or your jackets inner liner), and an Outer Layer ( something waterproof)
Hands: Waterproof gloves with a liner if you want (don't forget hand warmers if it is going to be really cold)
Legs: Follow the same rules as the chest, but it more important that your pants are waterproof as you will be sitting and kneeling in the snow
Feet: A nice pair of socks can be bought for pretty cheap ($15 for a really nice pair) and you will thank yourself later

Don't forget other things that you might want while on the mountain like small bottle of water, chapstick, snacks etc.


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^^ thanks for the info. 

I'm in south eastern (GTA) Ontario, canada and forecast for Saturday is as low -3•C with snow *fingers crossed*/ high 3•C. 

I will definitely invest in socks. My rental includes a helmet, so I'm going to wear on for safety. Am I suppose to wear my toque under the helmet? Is it preferred?

I have a thermal base layer at the moment, but pls let me know of the following is not enough or overkill or just right -> base layer, flannel PJ pants, sweat pants, board pants (one is 12 000mm the other 5000mm it says :S) for 
top-> Thermal base, t shirt, sweat shirt, board outer jacket (5000mm)

If I pick up a back pack to wear, are there snowboarding waterproof ones? And how much should I expect to pay for a decent one that can hold accessories and extra board pants and sweatshirt?

Thx again!!!


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

might be a bit overkill, but you can always take layers off. My first time I was sweating my balls off in similar temps. Remember, you will be picking yourself off the ground a lot which requires a decent amount of physical effort again and again, so you will heat up fairly quickly.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Duckhazard said:


> Am I suppose to wear my toque under the helmet? Is it preferred?


Please don't do this as it kills the purpose of wearing the helmet to begin with. Your best off wearing one or the other, not both.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

otisdelarosa said:


> - You need a warm jacket and be sure to be comfortable with it.
> - You need a helmet, I recommend burton.
> - kneecaps, if you want to but not necessary.
> - You need boots, I recommend leather but make sure to be very comfortable with it.
> ...


:laugh:

WTF? This post is the funniest thing i've read here for a while!


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

grafta said:


> :laugh:
> 
> WTF? This post is the funniest thing i've read here for a while!


Hey man, kneecaps are important. I don't know what I'd do without mine!


To OP: Just try not to wear anything cotton. It will get wet and never dry.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It sounds like you have your base layers and outerwear sorted :thumbsup:

Just gonna mention, don't worry about a backpack to wear on the slopes. Leave your extra gear and snacks, water etc in the car or find a locker to put it in. If you are learning you don't want anything swinging around on your back.

Also, don't listen to music while you ride. You probably weren't going to anyway but its worth saying. Its a distraction you don't need... and you won't hear what the instructor has to say :laugh:

My 2 cents


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just avoid cotton and you should be good.

You actually get really warm and sweaty when boarding. so you dont need to many layers until you get well below freezing. 

Take the 12000mm pants with a non cotton thermal base layer on your legs. Legs stay warm pretty well.

Then a thremal top with a fleece or wool sweater then your shell jacket. If the jacket is insulated then just a t shirt or thermal base will work.

Wool socks are the best and will keep your feet the warmest.

The helmet will be plenty warm, you should never wear a hat under one anyways. 

Goggles are good to bring. 

Keep your bag with extra stuff in the car, i like having a change of regular clothes to get into at the end of the day to get out of my sweaty stuff.

Have fun bro.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

otisdelarosa said:


> - You need a warm jacket and be sure to be comfortable with it.
> - You need a helmet, I recommend burton.
> - kneecaps, if you want to but not necessary.
> - You need boots, I recommend leather but make sure to be very comfortable with it.
> ...



hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahh what? Is this guy trolling or serious??


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet. Thx for the tips Guys. 

Looks like I might need cotton socks and possible top and I'll be set. 

Hopefully I can figure out any More questions before I hit the bunny hills. 

Looks like ill keep the snacks and extra gear in the car. Ill be having a 2 hour lesson In te morning and then be free to ride out the rest of the day.
Thanks again!


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Noooo man, I said no cotton! Get wool socks or some synthetic blend!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Duckhazard said:


> Looks like I might need cotton socks and possible top and I'll be set


*faceplam* NO NO NO! :laugh:

Like he said:


Riley212 said:


> Just avoid cotton and you should be good.


Avoid cotton!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

CRAP. I did mean wool lmao!! Force of habit in the sense I haven't had to type the word "wool" for a long time lol!!! 
But yes WOOL it is


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

lol even synth blend socks suck, spend the extra bucks on some merino socks. i wear them all the time when its cold out as they are so comfy, so you definetly get the use out of them whether you use em for boarding or not. 

Actually im moving to only weraing merino socks as they seem to be the only cure for my stinky sweaty feet.

As far as goggles, Scott and Bolle actualy make half decent ones for cheap, not the coolest looking but they work better than sun glasses and dont fog up to much Bolle Mojo Ski Goggle, 88758 | Snow Sport Goggles | Snow Sports | GEAR | items from Campmor.


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

Just picked up a couple styles of merino Wool socks. 

I'm Borrowing my bros goggles he got from a friend. How do I figure out what model of oakleys they are if I don't have the box? Or is there a thread where i can post them up and ppl can identify them? My bro lost the packaging sometime last year.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Duckhazard said:


> Just picked up a couple styles of merino Wool socks.


Don't you mean _cotton_ socks? :laugh:


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Duckhazard said:


> Just picked up a couple styles of merino Wool socks.
> 
> I'm Borrowing my bros goggles he got from a friend. How do I figure out what model of oakleys they are if I don't have the box? Or is there a thread where i can post them up and ppl can identify them? My bro lost the packaging sometime last year.


Oakleys are a solid brand what ever goggle you have will probably be fine. But if you really want to find out try and see if there's any thing specific to that goggle or any thing that you could name and try to google them.


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> Oakleys are a solid brand what ever goggle you have will probably be fine. But if you really want to find out try and see if there's any thing specific to that goggle or any thing that you could name and try to google them.


Unfortunately there is nothing I can see in terms of wordmarks or print. The graphics are sketched grey skulls on a white frame. And grey skills on a black and red band....


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

*knee and butt pads*

So tomorrow is the day for learning!! 
i wanted to know, do i need knee pads and tailbone protector? Ill be likely taking up the sport too.

for knee pads, are there specific snowboarding pads? or do volleyball knee pads recommended as well?
please advise thx


----------

